# New Lamb



## Angelina Hood (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a new Lamb 30days old(my hay man sells them off too early, and he was cute so I took him home)


  I need advice on how to acclimate him to my small herd of 3 adult Ewes they are all 1year old. They are ganging up on him and push him around aggressively.  I separated him and he is in his stall for now. I just thought I might let them visit him a little each day. Advice welcomed.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2019)

If he has not been castrated and still is a ram, then it might be best to keep him separate from the ewes. The rams can breed real early, hair sheep can breed at 2 months old, wool breed rams can breed at 4 months old.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats! Cute little fella... He's gonna grow to be a big powerful fella!   What are your downrange plans for him?


----------



## Angelina Hood (Jan 26, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats! Cute little fella... He's gonna grow to be a big powerful fella!   What are your downrange plans for him?



Breed him to my Three Ewes.


----------



## Angelina Hood (Jan 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> If he has not been castrated and still is a ram, then it might be best to keep him separate from the ewes. The rams can breed real early, hair sheep can breed at 2 months old, wool breed rams can breed at 4 months old.



My girls are a year old so I'm ok with that. Is it bad on the Ram for him to breed that early?
But right now they arent being nice to him they are ganging up on him. We are going to take them all out in the pasture today see if they will respond differently. 
He's still a little shell shocked from being taken from his home.


----------



## Angelina Hood (Jan 26, 2019)

The girls meeting the new little man


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2019)

It is normal behavior for ewes to butt lambs that are not their own. Three of them knocking him around could hurt him. You might want to pen him next to the ewes until he grows up a little bit.


----------



## Angelina Hood (Jan 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It is normal behavior for ewes to butt lambs that are not their own. Three of them knocking him around could hurt him. You might want to pen him next to the ewes until he grows up a little bit.



Thank you. I will try that. I'll have to fix up an area thats good for him. (Besides the stall) yesterday we basically Just tried giving them play time together for a couple hours. We stayed out there with them. I have one ewe that is being very determined not to let him near them .


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2019)

Trust that all that will change down the road and they'll want nothing more than to have him up close and personal!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 30, 2019)

Latestarter hit the nail on the head.....your girls like the Big Boys. Think 11 year old trying to 'chat up' a 25 year old......Nah!  

However, once he become a mass of muscle, testosterone and attitude.... they won't see him as some other ewe's lost lamb, they'll be hunting for him (well for one day in every 3 weeks, at least).

As Baymule said, they can become fathers at a very young age. Best to only let him in with the girls when you are ready for them to breed.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 30, 2019)

By the looks of things all of your sheep are wooled which means they are likely seasonal breeders. That means you likely will not have any serious breeding until Fall 2019 so the little ram has plenty of time to grow. 

Non-seasonal breeders are Dorset, Rambouillet, Merino, Finnsheep, Romanov, Karakul, and hair sheep. Polypay are also less seasonal so can be bred "out" of season sometimes.

Until he is out of the "lamb" stage I would keep him separated but able to see the ewes. Really you should have two lambs but i know that might not be possible.


----------



## Angelina Hood (Jan 30, 2019)

Its 2 hair 


misfitmorgan said:


> By the looks of things all of your sheep are wooled which means they are likely seasonal breeders. That means you likely will not have any serious breeding until Fall 2019 so the little ram has plenty of time to grow.
> 
> Non-seasonal breeders are Dorset, Rambouillet, Merino, Finnsheep, Romanov, Karakul, and hair sheep. Polypay are also less seasonal so can be bred "out" of season sometimes.
> 
> Until he is out of the "lamb" stage I would keep him separated but able to see the ewes. Really you should have two lambs but i know that might not be possible.



Its 2 hair sheep  and 1 wool sheep. 
So Im just keeping him separate for now. He gets some monitored time with them while Im out there.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 31, 2019)

Angelina Hood said:


> Its 2 hair
> 
> 
> Its 2 hair sheep  and 1 wool sheep.
> So Im just keeping him separate for now. He gets some monitored time with them while Im out there.



Oh sorry i've never seen hair sheep that fuzzy before. Is he a wool breed or a hair breed? He has a few months anyhow before he will be interested or serious about breeding.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 31, 2019)

I need to take a picture of a few of our yearlings.  Their winter coats are a couple of inches thick and fine like wool.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 31, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I need to take a picture of a few of our yearlings.  Their winter coats are a couple of inches thick and fine like wool.



Thats kinda crazy. I've never seen a hair sheep with full "wool" even up here.....but i havnt seen to many hair sheep in winter to be honest.


----------



## Angelina Hood (Jan 31, 2019)

misfitmorgan said:


> Thats kinda crazy. I've never seen a hair sheep with full "wool" even up here.....but i havnt seen to many hair sheep in winter to be honest.



This is my two hair ewes and one wool. You can barely tell the difference they are all the same age, and the little guy. He's got a little curly to him.


----------

